# Best Aquarium stores in Chicago



## bbentler (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking to purchase angelfish among plants and other aquatic life and am visiting Chicago this weekend. Can someone suggest fish stores to visit? I'm looking for some of the best!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

You may want to visit Old Town Aquarium. This is one of the best stores in Chicago.

If you're in the Skokie area, you should visit Old Orchard Aquairum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've only visited Old Town once while in Chicago on business. In about 30 minutes the guys gave me a tremendous quantity of top-notch advice. Very nice place and very helpful staff.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Not to sure on the stores, but if I were you I would look into visiting the John g. Shedd aquarium. Great place.


----------



## bbentler (Feb 3, 2009)

Done Shedd many a times. It's really an incredible place!


----------

